# Little help.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a chance to pick up a nice 629 MP stock car, open slats, and functioning doors. All graphics are very nice, and it has the thin shank, indented(?) link coupler with brass weights. Nothing missing or chipped,etc..Also a 638 caboose in nice shape, nothing missing/broken,etc, with silver "Reading" on the sides. The same types of link couplers on this one too. It looks like it could be from a set break-up.. Any ideas as to worth???


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Seriously bout $10-$15 each.All 629 were open slats it is the 929 with open slats that is desirable.They would be '46 issue and the plastic is usually very brittle.Most suffer from wrappage...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> Seriously bout $10-$15 each.All 629 were open slats it is the 929 with open slats that is desirable.They would be '46 issue and the plastic is usually very brittle.Most suffer from wrappage...


That's what i thought. These were pretty nice, with no war-page.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey flyernut, did the money order arrive today?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have never heard of a thin shank coupler (1946 only) with brass weights (1948 only.)
What is the chassis, plastic, diecast or sheetmetal? That would indicate YOM. 
It is not true all 629's are open slat cars, there were many made with solid bodies. Some are red plastic and some are maroon painted. Open slat cars, maroon painted tend to be worth about 50% more than a plastic solid body car. Of course 50% more than $8 is only $12.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> Seriously bout $10-$15 each.All 629 were open slats it is the 929 with open slats that is desirable.They would be '46 issue and the plastic is usually very brittle.Most suffer from wrappage...


I think I'll pick them up this morning. The person also has a couple of 631 green gondolas that are very, very nice....not that I need them,lol..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Hey flyernut, did the money order arrive today?


Not yet buddy...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I have never heard of a thin shank coupler (1946 only) with brass weights (1948 only.)
> What is the chassis, plastic, diecast or sheetmetal? That would indicate YOM.
> It is not true all 629's are open slat cars, there were many made with solid bodies. Some are red plastic and some are maroon painted. Open slat cars, maroon painted tend to be worth about 50% more than a plastic solid body car. Of course 50% more than $8 is only $12.


I'm probably wrong,lol, I'll have to check them out after I buy them,lol..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the cars I bought, a very common 631, and the 629, before clean-up. I haven't had a chance to clean up the 631 yet.














.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

After clean-up.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That is a nice 629. Nicer than the one I got at the train show last weekend,
Mine has a broken cat walk end.

What kind of couplers did your cars end up having.

Did you get mail from me.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I cannot see the coupler shanks but the 629 is either a 1946 or 1947. Looking at the roof warpage I would guess 1946. A plastic rather than diecast chassis would confirm it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> That is a nice 629. Nicer than the one I got at the train show last weekend,
> Mine has a broken cat walk end.
> 
> What kind of couplers did your cars end up having.
> ...


No mail yet buddy... The couplers are the un-weighted type.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I cannot see the coupler shanks but the 629 is either a 1946 or 1947. Looking at the roof warpage I would guess 1946. A plastic rather than diecast chassis would confirm it.


If you check out the first pictures I posted, you'll see the thin shanks with the indented sides. And when I scratch the chassis, it seems to be die-cast..It's a heavy car.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I looked at those pictures more than once and see the indented sides. Hard for me to see the coupler shank from the angle of the picture. Since the 629 is heavy it is a die cast chassis. The T&P is a painted version, I think they look better than the plastic version.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No mail yet buddy...

Do you live in the USA? Its crazy how long it takes from me to you.
Must not be a direct route from Missouri to New York.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My new to me 629 has a diecast frame. The steps are part of the frame.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice looking cars. The 629 is most likely a 1947 since it definitely has a die-cast frame, notice the steps. My understanding is the die-cast frames were the solution to the warping plastic on the early cars, even though they still would warp some. It looks like the lettering is silver instead of white. If you look close in the slot in the coupler, there might be a stamped patent number inside. I believe the coupler shank should be 1/4" thick throughout the length.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Nice looking cars. The 629 is most likely a 1947 since it definitely has a die-cast frame, notice the steps. My understanding is the die-cast frames were the solution to the warping plastic on the early cars, even though they still would warp some. It looks like the lettering is silver instead of white. If you look close in the slot in the coupler, there might be a stamped patent number inside. I believe the coupler shank should be 1/4" thick throughout the length.


Correct on all accounts.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> No mail yet buddy...
> 
> Do you live in the USA? Its crazy how long it takes from me to you.
> Must not be a direct route from Missouri to New York.


I got mail from you buddy, thank you.. I hope you like your new engine, have you run it yet?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. One less thing to carry in my brain. And the receipts in
my pocket. I have not run it yet. I sure do like it. Fine looking locomotive. Going to
try to run it Sunday. Thanks again.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Need another 629...1947 unweighted coupler thick shank....no prize winner but a good runner...see for sale forum


----------

